# Pepper's Ghost



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

Is there a place to download or buy a video for a peppers ghost? I don't feel like making my own.


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess not lol. I want to set up a tv with the glass by a grave stone so it looks like a spirit is rising from the ground. Is there another way to do this?


----------



## hydehaunt (Jan 22, 2008)

I would try Hallowidow, not sure the members name, just search Hallowindow, excellent production value and great price!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hydehaunt said:


> I would try Hallowidow, not sure the members name, just search Hallowindow, excellent production value and great price!


edit: you can probably use the video. If you want it you'd better order a copy asap. He's a fellow haunter so we need to support him (don't pirate it).


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

We are making one with our five year old son and 16 year old daughter in antique clothing this week. If they turn out, I can send you a copy. Let me know if you're interested. If you want to see what they look like, you can check out the meet our family page on our site. I think they're pretty cute!


----------



## scaryjack (Sep 7, 2010)

I am looking for that too. If I was to do it myself, how do I do it? Do you have the ghost wear blacklight stuff to glow?


----------



## yellowdogx (Sep 12, 2010)

I am also looking for a good peppers ghost video. Already ordered the hallowindow dvd, but that will go in the front window on the "good" projector.


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

hallowindow is a great video but not a peppers ghost effect. Check here - http://www.vidscenes.com/index.php/shop/halloween/ they have several different peppers ghosts videos, excellent quality!


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

stokstad said:


> I guess not lol. I want to set up a tv with the glass by a grave stone so it looks like a spirit is rising from the ground. Is there another way to do this?


here's a specific video for a peppers ghost rising from the grave - 




available here - http://www.hauntedprops.com/category-s/274.htm


----------



## yellowdogx (Sep 12, 2010)

Little too much $!!


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I picked it up at Hauntcast for ~$35. Much more reasonable.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

*How To Haunt Your House*

Try these for Pepper's Ghost. They have both animated (video) as well as static images to download.

http://howtohauntyourhouse.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=58&Itemid=63


----------



## yellowdogx (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr Frankenscream said:


> Try these for Pepper's Ghost. They have both animated (video) as well as static images to download.
> 
> http://howtohauntyourhouse.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=58&Itemid=63


Just what I wanted thanks!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

*Peppers Ghost downloads?*

looking for a basic peppers ghost video that I can use. Looking for inexpensive or free share ware type file. *not looking for illegal downloads or copyrighted material for free.

Anyone have something they made or found online for free to share?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Normally, a peppers ghost effect is not done with a video, but an illuminated 3-D object that's reflected by a piece of glass set at a specific angle.
The problem with using video for the effect is that it's tough to mat out the surrounding area of the video so that it's just the main character or feature that shows up in the reflection.
If you are just looking to do a "magic mirror" effect, there's free software for that.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I was thinking of doing it like Big Scream TV style.

Just a black screen with an illuminated image.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Here are a couple to get you started:










You really can make a decent one yourself. Even if you don't have - or know how to use - video software. Ideally, you'll have a black background. You can put a person in white makeup and a hoodie to get just the head, or dress them all in white and use the makeup for full body, or even use a puppet.

The trick is to light the part you want to show up in the image.

When you play it back on your TV, turn the contrast up so any dark background disappears.


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

Turbophanx, We have a tutorial on how to use a video with Pepper's Ghost if that might be helpful for you on YouTube. Also, they're not free, but we have recently released a line of projection effects that definitely lend themselves to Pepper's Ghost. Spectral Illusions We're happy to help if you have any questions, too.http://www.spectralillusions.com


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Spectral Illusions said:


> Turbophanx, We have a tutorial on how to use a video with Pepper's Ghost if that might be helpful for you on YouTube. Also, they're not free, but we have recently released a line of projection effects that definitely lend themselves to Pepper's Ghost. Spectral Illusions We're happy to help if you have any questions, too.http://www.spectralillusions.com


Your videos are great. One question. Is the version I would buy of the skeleton one only 24 seconds long?


----------



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

There is some black at the end of the video for looping, but, yes, the animated portion of Restless Spirit if 24 seconds. Let us know if you have any further questions.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

I looked around forever and, despite being a little short, I found Spectral Illusions to be the best looking and really affordable. I bought it and am trying to figure out where to put it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

That is one of my favorites LilBlue. I don't have a projector or I'd get it too!


----------

